# Fish Spawned



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thought this was interesting to look at. This is my B.A.P. chart in the O.C.A.

FISH SPAWNED	REGISTERED Date SpawnedVALUE	POINTS	POINTS

Cryptoheros nigrofasciatum "black convicts" 9-Jun	10	10	10
Herichthys cyanoguttatus 9-Jun	10	20	20
Geophagus steindachneri 9-Jun	10	30	30
Cryptoheros sp. "Honduran red point" 9-Aug	10	40	40
Hypsophrys nicaraguense 9-Aug	15	55	55
Parachromis managuensis 9-Aug	15	70	70
Rocia octofasciata 9-Aug	10	80	80
Cryptoheros cutteri 9-Sep	10	90	90
Cryptoheros nigrofasciatus "pink convicts" 9-Oct	10	100	100

Paratheraps fenestratus 10-Feb	20	20	120
Parachromis motoguense "red tiger" 10-May	15	35	135
Paratheraps bifasciatum 10-May	15	50	150
Amphilophus citrinellum "barred" 10-Aug	15	65	165
Cryptoheros sp. "honduran red point blonde" 10-Aug	10	75	175
Cryptoheros spilurus 10-Sep	10	85	185
Hemichromis cristatus 10-Sep	10	95	195
Astronatus ocellatus "red tiger" 10-Dec	20	115	215
Cryptoheros myrnae 10-Dec	10	125	225

Cichlasoma amazonarum 11-Jan	10	10	235
Australoheros sp. "red ceibal" 11-Jan	15	25	250
Herichthys sp. "turquoise" 11-Jan	15	40	265
Nandopsis hatiensis 11-Feb	20	60	285
Amphilophus flaveolus "Lake Apoyo" 11-Aug	15	75	300
Cryptoheros cutterei "Rio Mongo" 11-Aug	10	85	310
Tilapia snyderae 11-Aug	10	95	320
Thorichthys sp. "gold Mixteco" 11-Aug	15	110	335
Heros sp. "red shoulder" 11-Sep	15	125	350
Amatitlania nigrofasciata "marble convict" 11-Nov	10	135	360

Australaheros oblongum 12-Feb	10	10	370
Cryptoheros nanoluteus 12-Feb	10	20	380
Herichthys bartoni 12-Mar	15	35	395
Amatitlania siquia "Rio Cabayo Nicoya Peninsula"	12-Sep	10	45	405

Cryptoheros cutteri "Rio Jutiapa" 13-Mar	10	10	415
Cyphotilapia frontosa "Mpimbwe blue" 13-Apr	20	30	435
Cryptoheros sajica 13-Jun	10	40	445
Herotilapia multispinossa 13-Jun	10	50	455

Thorichthys meeki 14-Jan	10	10	465
Amphilophus saigittae 14-Aug	15	25	480
Parachromis dovii 14-Aug	20	45	500
Tomocichla seiboldi 14-Aug	20	65	520


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hopefully I'll be adding Caquetaia umbrifera to this list shortly... They have eggs.... 
Also have a very young pair of festae that are colored up... Could get interesting around here...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thats a very impressive list!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Thank you. I've got a handful of species I need to spawn before I retire... I just put in an order for amphilophus lyonsi. Figured I do a C.A.R.E.S. species again. I've got a list of species that I spawned before joining the O.C.A. that I need to spawn again so I've got documentation. Why that matters I'll never know. Personal goal I guess...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

If we didn't have personal goals for ourselves, then what would be the point of anything!? Good luck with the Lyonsi. I've read through your blog in the past, and making my way through it again. Seems you've updated it after a long hiatus.

Still have the softshells?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

No more soft shells, they got to be very aggressive taking chunks out of fish...

Here's a video of the umbee spawn. 
The parents are still small, mama's only about 6" dad's about 8".
They're in a 180 with marble convicts as dithers. 
Lighting in the tank is terrible, but it's a fish room tank...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvlqSmt ... ppFTpQbTzQ


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I saw the eggs! Lighting is poor, but I could make them out.

I had various eastern spiny softshells as a youth. Very aggressive. Caught some massive females on hook and line as well. Kinda scary unhooking them. Males stay small.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

They are free swimming fry now!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've been plowing through your blog, just now actually. On the first page you wrote about a Thorichthys spawn and noted that your female had a blotch in the dorsal. I remember reading this somewhere but can't remember nor can I find it. Maybe from your blog the first time i read it... Is this at all a reliable way of sexing? I don't have Mextico, but a group of Maculipinnis.

Thanks


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

It is for mixteco!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

TheFishGuy said:


> It is for mixteco!


 :lol:


----------

